# Anyone got a VERY strong feeling on gender?



## liz1985

I have such a strong feeling this baby is a girl. I origionaly thought boy, but the last few weeks I feel girl really strongly, it's like the possibility of a boy doesn't even exists. When I imagine the baby it's a girl, I think of her as girl inside me, and just think about the girl things I'm going to buy. I had a strong feeling DS would be a boy but not as strong as this. This feeling has no way come from wanting a girl, I wouldn't mind either way, but I'm almost worried now that if its a boy it's going to be a bit of a come down if you know what I mean?! I know it would only be an initial feeling then I'd be happy it was a boy, I actually was origionaly slightly more towards having a boy. 

Anyone else feel so strongly about gender? Are you worried about how you'll feel if its wrong?


----------



## lau86

I KNEW my son was a boy, when they told me It was like it was being confirmed rather than some news to me. 
This time I've got no feelings at all though.


----------



## erinprime

I am convinced that I am having a boy. I have just felt boy from very early on. My next scan is Friday and I can't wait to find out if I am right. I have been picturing a boy for so long that I am worried I might be upset if it isn't.


----------



## Brz04

I also just KNEW this baby was a boy from day one. I also couldn't imagine girl names, buying girls clothes or items and just had a strong feeling. I was right!! At the gender scan they asked if I want to know the sex and I said "sure, but I already know its a boy" and the tech laughed and said you are definitely right!


----------



## bluebell2012

We are team yellow but I totally think this one is a girl. I have felt that way since I thought I was pregnant. I am afraid I might be wrong so I have the "omg it might be a boy" but I can't explain why I feel its a girl, I just do. Hoping I am not wrong but either way I will be over the moon when baby arrives.


----------



## Lucy529

Same here I have a strong feeling its a girl, can't imagine buying boy things it just does jive that it might be boy so I have three weeks before its confirmed cant wait :)


----------



## Hb.x

I was absolutely sure, from the moment I knew I was pregnant, that I was having a girl. I literally had a nursery planned and everything, then had my scan and was told 100% boy. I can't rely explain how I felt, I didn't take it very well on the day, but I was under a lot of stress as my uncle died the same morning so I felt like my baby was a replacement. I've totally came round now, and am over the moon that I have a happy, healthy baby, regardless of gender. I wasn't fussed either way so I wasn't disappointed, I was just adamant it was a girl. 

Good luck!!


----------



## lola85

I really think I'm having a girl but everyone else says its a boy! Only 9 days till we find out! I'd be just as happy with a boy though x


----------



## Louise88

I knew with my daughter, this baby I think boy but I'm not sure if that's just through hope then anything else I'll find out if I'm right in 2 1/2 weeks :)


----------



## melfy77

With DD I just knew she was a girl!! And I was right. This one I have a strong feeling it's a boy, which would be amazing, but I will also be over the moon if it's another girl :)


----------



## onetwothreebp

With DS, I just *knew* he was a boy. When I went for my scan and they told me it was a boy, I said 'I know', I wasn't surprised in the least. 

With this one, I had no idea what I was expecting, I had no strong feeling either way although I kept having girl dreams (could have been my anxiety playing into it though) and sure enough, baby is a girl.


----------



## hshucksmith

Yep I definitely think mine is a little girl


----------



## Yipee

I was pretty sure this was a girl, and she is! When I'd imagine showing my baby to my family and friends, I'd always imagine a girl, always dreamed about a girl too. 

I don't think mine was intuition though. I knew that the month I got pregnant we didn't dtd anywhere near where I thought my "fertile time" would be, so unless I ovulate on a weird schedule (I never tracked it, so don't know) then would have to be some very long-living sperm, which supposedly are the girl sperm. Also, I was very sick for a long time and still feel a bit queezy sometimes, even though I'm just about to head into the third tri. A lot of people get more sick with girls, so I was thinking, if I am this sick with a boy I can't even imagine being even sicker next time if I have a girl.


----------



## flashy09

I had a huge feeling it was a boy, but got my blood test back last week and it's another girl. Thought the first one was a boy too! So much for my intuition, lol.


----------



## taboo

im thinking boy with this flump mums hopig for another granddaughter
will find out on wednesday x


----------



## cath

I didn't have a clue when I was pregnant with my daughter but in this one, the pregnancy has been identical to my first one so I KNEW it was another girl. I had a gender scan at 16 weeks which confirmed it.


----------



## bobobodkins

Completely convinced it's a girl ( for absolutely no reason!) and am in for a rude awakening if it's not lol!!!


----------



## Huskyluv

I didn't feel strongly with my first which turned out to be a girl. I was absolutely positive that number two was a boy though and wasn't surprised in the least when it was confirmed that we are indeed having a boy.


----------



## smilies28

I felt excatly same just how you have! I didn't mind as long as the baby is healthy and I thought for ages mmm must be a boy as my OH family is highly male dominated and then the last few weeks before my scan I thought girl and had a strong feeling was a girl and the sonograpaher said girl!!!


----------



## Bonnie11

Since the moment I POAS I just 'knew' it was a girl! Have no idea why but it hasn't changed since that moment. I imagine a girl, look at girl clothes, refer to baby as she. It's odd. I just can't imagine baby being a boy but honestly I have no preference over which I have! In fact I would kind of prefer a boy as I know my hubby really wants one, but in my head I just 'know' its a girl?! Weird.
Only 4 days till we find out tho, I think I'm going to be shocked if the tech says boy!! X


----------



## KatyR

I was convinced on girl. Id refer to the baby as she and look at girls stuff and even picked a name. Everyone else said girl too. But i was having dreams about holding a baby boy. Turns out everyone including me was wrong and my dreams were right! Having a boy! V happy x


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Meee!! I have felt girl since the moment I found our I can't explain why I just can't think of if ever being a bit for some reason. I have only dreamt of a girl I only lean towards girl shopping and names but now since my gender scan is a weeks and a half away I feel like I don't know maybe to make the finding out not so shocking I don't know we will soon see. I would be happy either way though :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

I always just assumed i would have a baby girl since i was young i always thought girl, when we were TTC i had a dream about our wedding, and we had a 6 month old baby girl, it was the most vivid dream i've ever had, i struggled to think of bub as anything other than 'she' or her' despite my OH constantly telling me 'it's a boy' the week before my scan i started to sway towards boy, i think it was my sub concious trying to protect me just in case it was a boy and i was disapointed, as if i would be as long as he's healthy.

But i was right all along she is a healthy little girl and i couldn't be happier, my OH was a bit disapointed but he's happy to have 'daddy's little princess'


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## JayDee

I thought pregnancy1 was probably a boy.
I was more sure that pregnancy2 was a girl.
I was almost certain this one is a boy.

I've been right every time. Third time was easier as pregnancy 1 and 2 had v different symptoms early on and 3 was closer to 1 than 2. I also fit the old wives tale of bump being all up front for a boy and wider for a girl.


----------



## liz1985

Be interesting to see how many of us are right. You should all definatly update if you find out. I've got a while left yet, 23rd August if baby plays ball. But anyone who finds out in the mean time please update as I'm really interested x


----------



## Sherley

I haven't this time, but I did with my son, I was convinced he was a boy from the off. I have my 20 week scan on 23 August too liz! X


----------



## liz1985

Sherley said:


> I haven't this time, but I did with my son, I was convinced he was a boy from the off. I have my 20 week scan on 23 August too liz! X

We're like pregnancy twins! Haha! Are you finding out? X


----------



## Lucy529

Mines Aug. 8th and I shall know if my intuition is right :)


----------



## dogluvr

I've always said gender doesn't matter. At 13 weeks we were told undoubtly boy. But I never believed it...I really think it's a girl. I go for my 20 week scan in an hour and for some reason think they'll tell me girl. It really doesn't matter what it is but I still think girl. Of course if they sy girl I won't believe that either and we will then be paying for another private scan for confirmation either way haha!


----------



## Bonnie11

Yep will deffo update. It's on thurs so not long to go now. I can't wait! They will have to throw some cold water over me if its a boy, I won't believe it!


----------



## butterflywolf

At first I was hoping boy but that's cause we wanted a boy first. At about week 12/13 I went...shit it's a girl. Sounds bad I know but that's how it went. I started looking only at girl outfits at stores and told Dh it's a girl I know it is and I want it to be a boy but it's a girl. I was right at 20 weeks scan.


----------



## jesssika

I have my 20 week scan in 3 and a half hours and I'm hoping little one wants to spread her beanpoles and let us have a look :haha: 
But I've felt strongly girl the whole time but then my brain tells my intuition that's its wrong because why would it be right? But I'm still pretty sure it's a girl, I will be silently shocked if its a boy :haha: happy though! OH is insistent on boy so we have a bet, whoever is right buys the other lunch ;)
*
Update: I was right, were having a girl, the lasagna I got for lunch tasted even better knowing I didn't dish out for it *


----------



## JayMari

Sine the moment I found out I was pregnant I knew it wAs a girl, and its not like I wanted a girl .. I actually wanted a boy but I just kept telling myself I'm having a girl. My 20 week scan is on Wednesday and I'm 99% sure this baby is a girl. If tHe tech says boy, I'll be so shocked and dissapointed because I've gotten use to the thought of having a baby girl. I'll update if my intuition was right


----------



## wantanother83

at the start i realy thought its a girl but the last few weeks i didnt know what to think.
we found out yesterday that we are having another boy :)


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats Jessika, might have to try that bet with my hubby LOL


----------



## Lara310809

With #1 I was sure she was a boy; so sure that we didn't even have a girls name picked out, and when she was born and they told me she was a girl, I actually said "are you sure?!". I was over the moon; I always wanted to have a girl, but I didn't ever think I'd be lucky enough to get one.

With #2 I had a very strong feeling she was a girl, and I was right. we had our hearts set on a boy, but we weren't disappointed. turns out she's more of a tomboy than our eldest anyway, so it's like having a boy around :lol:

With #3 I'm sure she's a girl. I can't really explain it, but we both have kind of accepted that we only have girls, so that's all we expect. I have my scan tomorrow so hopefully we will find out for sure :) I won't be disappointed either way, because while I'd LOVE to have a boy, I also think three sisters would be great.


----------



## mummytobe_93

i was 1000% sure i was having a boy! Looks like i was wrong,it's definitely a girl! I literally couldn't believe it!


----------



## Sherley

liz1985 said:


> Sherley said:
> 
> 
> I haven't this time, but I did with my son, I was convinced he was a boy from the off. I have my 20 week scan on 23 August too liz! X
> 
> We're like pregnancy twins! Haha! Are you finding out? XClick to expand...

Hell yes I am counting down the days!
I know we got our BFPs on the same day and everything :flower:


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I was so sure I was having a boy, I was told girl at 16 weeks (the sonographer said she had no doubts). Had my 20 week scan on Tues convinced she was going to say, sorry it's a boy, but no, she's a girl! And i couldn't be happier :D! But my intuition was waaaaay off lol!


----------



## Bonnie11

Well my intuition was right, it's a girl! Found out this afternoon. I was so sure it was going to be I wasn't even suprised!


----------



## BubbleGum12

bobobodkins said:


> Completely convinced it's a girl ( for absolutely no reason!) and am in for a rude awakening if it's not lol!!!

This ^

My reply is the same.

in 4 more weeks i'll update if i was wrong, or right. :blush:


----------



## taboo

and i was right im team blue xxx


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats ladies :)


----------



## JayMari

JayMari said:


> Sine the moment I found out I was pregnant I knew it wAs a girl, and its not like I wanted a girl .. I actually wanted a boy but I just kept telling myself I'm having a girl. My 20 week scan is on Wednesday and I'm 99% sure this baby is a girl. If tHe tech says boy, I'll be so shocked and dissapointed because I've gotten use to the thought of having a baby girl. I'll update if my intuition was right


*update* I was 100% WRONG :(


----------



## Lucy529

JayMeri congrats tho, am sure the idea of a boy will e better just give yourself time to get used to it.


----------



## BubbleGum12

Congrats JayMeri!!!!!

Boys are awesome tho!!
I still don&#8217;t understand how I got upset with my 1st, when I found out it was a boy.

They are sooo much fun <3


----------



## Sweetp91

With my first i had a strong feeling it was a boy.. i was right. With this one, i had a strong feeling it was a girl. I felt the same way you did...I just couldnt imagine having a boy in me, i felt GIRL really strongly. First u/s scan was girl.. 99% confirmed. Second u/s scan, it is now a boy. I was shocked! I'm still in a slight denial.. i just wasnt expecting that at all. :/ I relied on my "gut" too much.


----------



## Sweetp91

JayMari said:


> JayMari said:
> 
> 
> Sine the moment I found out I was pregnant I knew it wAs a girl, and its not like I wanted a girl .. I actually wanted a boy but I just kept telling myself I'm having a girl. My 20 week scan is on Wednesday and I'm 99% sure this baby is a girl. If tHe tech says boy, I'll be so shocked and dissapointed because I've gotten use to the thought of having a baby girl. I'll update if my intuition was right
> 
> 
> *update* I was 100% WRONG :(Click to expand...

Wow, this is my exact feeling at the moment. was told boy on the 23rd and im still in a bit of a denial. :/ Sorry mama.... Is this your first?


----------



## wanabamum

Hi ladies, any ideas?? Girl/boy? this is my 13 week scan, I am having my 19 week scan in two days but cant wait any longer ha ha want a hint..... anyone?? Do the 3 white dots between legs mean anything?
 



Attached Files:







SAM_1593.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 1









SAM_1598.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lola85

I was right its a girl &#128525;


----------



## ajbmama

With my first I KNEW it was a boy, I wanted a boy so bad, & he is definitely a little boy. Now I'm pregnant again & my gut has told me baby is a girl all along. I went in for an early gender scan (mistake!!!) & the tech says I'm having a boy. I have nothing but a 3-lined potty shot to prove that... It's scary because I'm still convinced it still *might* be a girl. Ha!!!

Overall I'm over the moon about a baby brother & just hoping my boys get a little sister one day ;)


----------



## Sweetp91

ajbmama said:


> With my first I KNEW it was a boy, I wanted a boy so bad, & he is definitely a little boy. Now I'm pregnant again & my gut has told me baby is a girl all along. I went in for an early gender scan (mistake!!!) & the tech says I'm having a boy. I have nothing but a 3-lined potty shot to prove that... It's scary because I'm still convinced it still *might* be a girl. Ha!!!
> 
> Overall I'm over the moon about a baby brother & just hoping my boys get a little sister one day ;)

Aw same here! Was sad that i waasnt getting my girl this time but happy that my son will have a baby bro :) 
How old is your first?


----------



## MrsVaughan

I have a strong feeling I am having a boy, hubby thinks girl but i am being told by everyone its a boy. We are team yellow so only 12 more weeks til i find out.


----------



## liz1985

Thanks everyone for updating! Those who were wrong im sure youll soon be sooo excited!! Well yesterday my sis and bil suprised us with a gender scan for TOMORROW!! Im so excited but nervous as well, ever since I found out I've been telling myself 'it could be a boy' over and over, im so worried about being disapointed if it is. Its a 9 in the morning uk time, will update when I knoe
w x


----------



## liz1985

Well my intuition was right!!! Team pink.!! So happy x


----------



## Lucy529

Yay!!! Congrats Liz :happydance:


----------



## Lucy529

My mommy radar is broken LOL. He's all BOY!!!! 

But am so excited


----------

